# Arthroscopic vs open biceps tenotomy



## skettyb (Nov 12, 2009)

Does anyone have suggestions for billing an arthroscopic biceps tenotomy?   The 29999 code is what we have been using and sending hard copy claims.  Is it possible to use the open biceps tenotomy with a modifier 52?  Is it legal?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Colleen25 (Nov 12, 2009)

We bill using the unlisted procedure code as well.  I would include a letter with your claim describing the arthroscopic procedure and compare it to another procedure (23405) to determine reimbursement amount.  
I wouldn't recommend using the 23405-52 because that code is classified as an open procedure (not arthroscopic)


----------

